

Show HN: My first chrome extension based on an HN thread. - mayanksinghal
http://halfaclick.blogspot.com/2011/08/youtube-why.html

======
cambriar
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2869962> <\-- thread this relates to.

------
mayanksinghal
It marks videos that are restricted in user's country.

------
palish
Probably should've posted this at about 10AM PST rather than 10PM.

~~~
mayanksinghal
It was 10AM for me :)

